

This shifty handmade USB drive is rigged to fry your computer - brownbat
http://www.digitalwack.com/2015/03/this-shifty-handmade-usb-drive-is.html

======
metasean
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176195)

